# Wired Magazine



## AustinCourson (Feb 7, 2012)

Has anyone been able to get the nook apk to work on the touchpad? I got an apk, installed it and adobe air but it fails when I launch it. Any ideas?


----------



## dhoshman (Aug 25, 2011)

Nook app works fine from the market for me. Did you change the dpi?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjak (Feb 4, 2012)

I got the Nook App to work as well in CM9 without any additional changes to the DPI, but Wired Mag. does not show up for me. Bummer b/c I was hoping to use my existing subscription to read it on my Touchpad.


----------



## extremx (Jan 18, 2012)

I have it and it seems to work just fine on the default DPI. With the dpi changed it does strange things, for instance with the dpi changed the screen refuses to rotate properly, it always shows up as horizontal while in landscape reading mode. If i change the DPI back to stock, it works fine.. *shrugs*

I can find the md5 of the apk if you need it.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## FaberfoX (Jan 20, 2012)

Can you post a link to the wired apk taken from the nook? I've tried the one from the fire but in it the sign up link doesn't show.


----------



## FaberfoX (Jan 20, 2012)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

extremx said:


> I have it and it seems to work just fine on the default DPI. With the dpi changed it does strange things, for instance with the dpi changed the screen refuses to rotate properly, it always shows up as horizontal while in landscape reading mode. If i change the DPI back to stock, it works fine.. *shrugs*
> 
> I can find the md5 of the apk if you need it.


You didn't mention what alpha you are using, but on my TP, the Nook app works great at 132 dpi.


----------



## FaberfoX (Jan 20, 2012)

Just to be clear and from the thread title, I assume the OP means the wired magazine apk, that's only released for the kindle fire and the nook color/tablet, not the nook app, that one works right on the touchpad. 
If anyone reading has a nook color/tablet, would you please post the apk taken from it?


----------



## FaberfoX (Jan 20, 2012)

I've finally got this working! After digging a bit with logcat I saw the app failed after requesting what I guess are tracking cookies from google-analytics.com
So, all it took for the sign-in link to show was to disable my adblocker








Hope this helps.


----------



## dfree (Feb 24, 2012)

Haven't been able to get this to work. I have the Fire version installed on CM9 a2. I can sign in and download a magazine, but as soon as I try to view the mag, the whole app force closes. Any ideas? Does anyone have a link to the apk for the nook that I can try?


----------



## joey2264 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have the same issue as dfree. Did anyone figure out a way for this to work?

What about the Nook Tablet version of this app? Does anybody have that (I can't find it on Google)? If so, does that work?


----------



## take_a_CHANCE (May 8, 2012)

FaberfoX said:


> I've finally got this working! After digging a bit with logcat I saw the app failed after requesting what I guess are tracking cookies from google-analytics.com
> So, all it took for the sign-in link to show was to disable my adblocker
> 
> 
> ...


By using this I got it to work perfectly! Make sure you revert to your old hosts file if using adblock


----------



## antleredguy (Jun 2, 2012)

I have the same issue as dfree. App opens up, I can login and download an issue, but when I open an issue the app stops working and quits. Same issue with the Kindle Fire New Yorker app. I'm on an HP Touchpad running CM9 a2


----------

